# Reparación deshumidificador



## mfi (Mar 10, 2015)

Hola, tengo un deshumidificador produce un corto en un relé que tiene en la placa de mando, ese rele conecta el compresor, entonces me imagino que el compresor estará en mal estado, como puedo compronbarlo? Lo que se ve en la foto, los conectores hay algo que mirarles, se pueden poner en corto? Como pruebo el compresor, alimentandolo a pelo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2015)

Lo primero es verificar que no esté arruinado el relé amperométrico , algunos son un PTC semiconductor.

Dale línea al común y a trabajo y con un cable se le pega un toque de arranque a trabajo , el compresor debería arrancar y permanecer andando







http://cecenaacedonorberto.blogspot.com.ar/2011/02/como-identificar-los-bornes-de-un.html


----------



## mfi (Mar 11, 2015)

El relé es uno normal, lo quité y conmuta perfectamente, probaré el motor y os voy contando a ver si consigo repararlo. saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2015)

Me refiero al relé amperométrico que está enchufado en los terminales del motocompresor :






Ver el archivo adjunto 126351


----------



## mfi (Mar 19, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me refiero al relé amperométrico que está enchufado en los terminales del motocompresor :
> 
> http://www.reparatumismo.org/documentos/FOT 2010 AGOSTO/klixon 2.JPG
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 126351



Hola, el compresor parece que no tiene ese relé que mencionas, me equivoco?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 19, 2015)

un motor monófasico tiene dos bobinas una de trabajo y una de arranque, lo que implica 3 conecciones al exterior
podes subir una foto donde tiene el conector, ingresan los cables?


----------



## mfi (Mar 19, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> un motor monófasico tiene dos bobinas una de trabajo y una de arranque, lo que implica 3 conecciones al exterior
> podes subir una foto donde tiene el conector, ingresan los cables?



Marco con unas flechas los dos cables que van al compresor, como veis las pistas por debajo del rele estan chamuscadas, las reparé con puentes y al enchufarlo empezó a hacer corto en esas patas, por eso pienso que debe estar mal el compresor que al cerrar el contancto para hacer funcionar el compresor se pone en corto, de todos modos no se fundió ningun fusible ni el varistor está en corto, despues queria saber si se puede comprobar de alguna manera el mando,


----------



## pandacba (Mar 19, 2015)

a la bocha del compresor cuantos cables ingresan? foto de eso porfi
Ese relay se encarga de conectar una fase y la otra va directa al compresor, pero en el mismo debe haber otro reay que es el de la bobina de arranque


----------



## mfi (Mar 19, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> a la bocha del compresor cuantos cables ingresan? foto de eso porfi
> Ese relay se encarga de conectar una fase y la otra va directa al compresor, pero en el mismo debe haber otro reay que es el de la bobina de arranque



No veo ningun otro rele, los cabres que vienen de arriba enganchan directos en esas fichas 



Hola de nuevo, en los terminales que enganchan al compresor tiene esto:

http://www.mouser.com/images/murata/images/PTH7M330MD2.JPG


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2015)

Lo que está abajo y llamás fichas , es el relé y el térmico :

Ver el archivo adjunto 126840

Deberías reinstalarlos y darle corriente adonde van los dos cables blancos , con dos cables directos a línea y probar el motocompresor solo


----------



## mfi (Mar 19, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo que está abajo y llamás fichas , es el relé y el térmico :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 126840
> 
> Deberías reinstalarlos y darle corriente adonde van los dos cables blancos , con dos cables directos a línea y probar el motocompresor solo



Entiendo, si las "fichas esas" estan mal me va a dar un chispazo del quince, no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2015)

Raro  pero podria hacer chispazo . . .  , conectalo en una termica termomagnetica de 10 Amperes y te ahorrás el susto.

Me da la impresión que el problema está en el relé de la plaqueta . . . ¿ Tuvo nido de cucarachas esa plaqueta ?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 19, 2015)

Si el relay esta trabado o defectuoso vas a sentir  un ruido "hmmmmm" porque se energiza la bobina de trabajo y no la de arranque, si no arranca corta la energia para evitar daño al bobinado si es que no esta cocinado


----------



## mfi (Mar 19, 2015)

funciona, acabo de probarlo, el rele de la placa lo saque y lo probe con un trafo y conmuta perfectamente, tiene una luz tipo led, neon creo, oscura como si estubiera fundida en la placa del mando, esto solamente proboca que no ilumine el icono, no produce ninguna falla, no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2015)

¿ O sea que ya tenés el motocompresor andando y el equipo enfriando ?


----------



## mfi (Mar 19, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ O sea que ya tenés el motocompresor andando y el equipo enfriando ?



no, lo probé como me dijiste y el compresor funciona, y el relé de la placa tambien lo comprobé, los dos funcionan bien, pero al conectar todo se producen chispas en los contactos del relé, por abajo, por eso esta la placa chamuscada y tuve que soldar con puentes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2015)

Si el relé sin alimentar nada funciona . . . Entonces está en problemas internamente  , a cambiarlo !

Si la plaqueta está carbonizada , a rasparla .


----------



## mfi (Mar 19, 2015)

este es el neon del que os hablo, no producira ningun corto por estar la bombilla afundida, no? me imagino que no, pero vete tu a saber...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2015)

Me da la impresión que el de la derecha es un neon anaranjado y el de la izquierda es verde y lleva un recubrimiento por dentro , no lo veo quemado , además llevan resistencias en serie altísimas. Ese no es el problema.

O está mal el relé o está mal conectada la salida del relé


----------



## mfi (Mar 19, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si el relé sin alimentar nada funciona . . . Entonces está en problemas internamente  , a cambiarlo !
> 
> Si la plaqueta está carbonizada , a rasparla .



pero a que rele te refieres? el azul de la placa lo saqué para comprobarlo y conmuta bien. Despues conecté las "fichas" en el compresor y le di alimentacion en los cables que conectan en la placa y el compresor arranco perfectamente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2015)

No no , poné un relé nuevo , el tester mide con 9 V y no pasa nada y los 220 hacen arco , a ponerlo nuevo !


----------



## mfi (Mar 19, 2015)

En esta foto indico cuales son los cables que llegan al motor, y tambien donde conecta la red, es donde pone AC,





DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no , poné un relé nuevo , el tester mide con 9 V y no pasa nada y los 220 hacen arco , a ponerlo nuevo !



Vale, voy a probar a cambiar el relé y os cuento  

muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2015)

Fijate si no está en corto el ventilador !

O volvé a probar sin ventilador


----------



## mfi (Mar 19, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate si no está en corto el ventilador !
> 
> O volvé a probar sin ventilador



el ventilador arrancaba cuando lo conecté por primera vez


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2015)

Conclusión final , si el motocompresor anda solo y la plaqueta también anda sola , estimo que el relé no aguanta la corriente y debería ser reemplazado


----------



## mfi (Mar 19, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Conclusión final , si el motocompresor anda solo y la plaqueta también anda sola , estimo que el relé no aguanta la corriente y debería ser reemplazado



puede ser porque cuando reconstruí las pistas y lo enchufé hacia arco como dices pero no se quemo nada, ni fusible, varistor, ni nada, de haber corto o algo se fundiria el fusible me imagino , voy a probar con otro relé y haber que tal


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2015)

*Raspale lo quemado a la placa , ese carbón hace arco* , si es necesario cableas el relé


----------



## mfi (Mar 23, 2015)

Buenos señores el problema de los chispazos solucionado, era el relé, ahora estoy intentando conseguir el manual para saber que significan los iconos del control, ya que siempre esta encendida una luz que creo que es de indicacion de que esta lleno el deposito, subo dos fotos del modelo y de los iconos, a ver si alguien sabe lo que son o donde encontrar el manual

Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2015)

Bien que ya lo tengas funcionando ! 

Yo le agregaría un contactor , ya que me parece que el relé está muy justo y por eso se recalienta y deteriora.

O sea que con el relé accionaría el contactor y con éste al motocompresor


----------



## J2C (Mar 23, 2015)

H

Si bien siempre es mejor Contactor para los motores, los relay del tipo de los usados para los µOndas se bancan bastante corriente 10A (2,2KVA).


 Hace un par de semanas necesite uno de un solo contacto pero donde compro solo tenia doble inversor y lo puse en paralelo, quedo con capacidad de 20A  = 4,4KVA  .



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## mfi (Mar 24, 2015)

Le puse un relé de más amperaje para evitar problemas. De todos modos ahora no me esta funcionando correctamente, no se apaga la luz que aparece encendida en la foto que subí y no encuentro las istrucciones para saber a que hace referencia, me imagino que quiere decir que está el recipìente lleno, tiene un flotador que activa un fin de carrera, el problema es que esta vacio... me parece muy extraño porque antes de montar la carcasa el compresor arrancaba...


----------



## mfi (Mar 25, 2015)

Bueno amigos, funciona correctamente  lo que paso es que al montarlo se desconecto la sonda y no encendia el compresor, ahora va perfecto, muchas gracias por la ayuda, así da gusto


----------

